# Bike and Duty belt friendly Hi-Vis vest



## TheDanishMedic (Jun 30, 2018)

I'm looking for a comfortable Hi-Vis vest that doesn't exceed the waist/belt.
I often find myself on the bike unit and haven't been able to find a company vest that actually fits nice, that lets me access my duty belt tools. This annoys me on a daily basis, so I want a permanent solution.

So I'm trying to find a mostly plain yellow Hi-Vis vest (Non-Ballistic), with the least amount of pouches, don't want to look tactical, or have them in the way. The reflective stripes have to be silver. 






This vest looks perfect, but haven't been able to locate it. If anyone knows where to get it, please let me know.





This vest almost meets the criteria, but I don't need the water tube/pocket, nor so many pouches. Sadly it appears if I remove the pockets, it will be mesh visible, which I don't like either.

As you probably have learned, I have very high expectations, so I hope someone can help me. Thanks!


----------

